# Bugiganga



## Jack79

Como se diria Bujiganga em inglês?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Bugiganga. Geralmente traduz-se como "gadget".

Inspector Gadget = Inspetor Bugiganga (no Brasil)


----------



## Espinha

Errr isso irá depender muito de que português estamos a falar (europeu ou brasileiro) e mesmo em Portugal poderá depender de que zona se encontramos.

Para mim, a tradução de bugiganga seria "crap". Não "crap" no sentido de fezes mas sim no sentido de "porcaria". Se não quisermos ser tão extremos, "thing" também funciona.

"Bugiganga" em português europeu tem normalmente um sentido um pouco depreciativo, como se a pessoa que está a falar desprezasse o objecto a que se está a referir, como tal em Portugal, gadget não seria de todo a tradução correcta.

"Show me that crap"
"Show me that thing"
mas nunca
"Show me that gadget"


----------



## Denis555

Marcio Afonso said:


> Bugiganga. Geralmente traduz-se como "gadget".
> 
> Inspector Gadget = Inspetor Bugiganga (no Brasil)


 
Márcio,
Vou ter que discordar. No Brasil, bugiganga tem o mesmo significado que em Portugal, ou seja, como diz o Houaiss 1. e 2.:

*Bugiganga*
substantivo feminino 
*1* objeto de pouco ou nenhum valor ou utilidade; quinquilharia
*2* Derivação: por extensão de sentido.
ninharia, insignificância
*3* Rubrica: pesca.
rede para pescar, de envolver, que se arrasta para terra
*4* Rubrica: teatro. Diacronismo: antigo.
na Espanha, pequena companhia de farsantes que representava algumas comédias e autos pelos vilarejos do interior


O que acontece é que a tradução para "Inspetor Bugiganga" não foi literal.
*Gadget* seria *dispositivo, aparelho*.

Jack79, 
*Bugiganga* se escreve com "g".


----------



## ewie

Jack, poderiamos ver a palavra numa *frase*, por favor?


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Pois é, foi mal, me deixei enganar pela tradução não-literal. Mas também já vi gadget sendo traduzido como bugiganga em diversas legendas de filmes. Mas talvez seja apenas uma tradução não tão acurada.


----------



## SandraPMarques

Jack79 said:


> Como se diria Bujiganga em inglês?



Trifle; gewgaw; knick-knack


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



ewie said:


> Jack, poderiamos ver a palavra numa *frase*, por favor?



_Ele sempre compra aquelas bugigangas que estragam em uma semana_

Ewie, seja bem-vindo ao fórum de português, tenho notado cada vez mais sua presença por aqui =)

Até.:


----------



## ewie

Tagarela said:


> _Ele sempre compra aquelas bugigangas que estragam em uma semana_
> 
> Ewie, seja bem-vindo ao fórum de português, tenho notado cada vez mais sua presença por aqui =)


Muito obrigado Taga ~ é um prazer estar aqui num fórum tão civilizado
No seu exemplo eu traduziria _bugigangas_ (adoro esta palavra) com _tat_:
_He always buys that tat which wears out _(ou _falls apart_?) _in a week._
Mas suspeito que é um termo exclusivamente britânico.


----------



## Alentugano

Tagarela said:


> Olá,
> 
> 
> 
> _Ele sempre compra aquelas bugigangas que estragam em uma semana_
> 
> Ewie, seja bem-vindo ao fórum de português, tenho notado cada vez mais sua presença por aqui =)
> 
> Até.:



Oi Taga,

Por acaso você não queria dizer "... que *se* estragam em uma semana" em vez de "...estragam em uma semana"?
É que sem o *"se"* a gente fica sem saber o que *se *estraga. Dá a ideia que as bugigangas estragariam alguma outra coisa e não a elas próprias.

Abraços


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



Alentugano said:


> Oi Taga,
> 
> Por acaso você não queria dizer "... que *se* estragam em uma semana" em vez de "...estragam em uma semana"?
> É que sem o *"se"* a gente fica sem saber o que *se *estraga. Dá a ideia que as bugigangas estragariam alguma outra coisa e não a elas próprias.
> 
> Abraços



Sim, com o "*se*" fica melhor, mas no Brasil seria muito comum ouvir sem o *"se"*.

Ewie, não conhecia* tat*, uma palavra bem simpática. Qual termo se empregaria nos Estados Unidos?  
E sobre o civilizado, melhor deixar pra lá, águas passadas. 

Até.:


----------



## Archimec

...piece of junk...(?)


----------



## SandraPMarques

SandraPMarques said:


> Trifle; gewgaw; knick-knack



 Estranho ninguém fazer referência às definições que vêm em dicionários:

http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno/ingles/index.php?lingua=portugues-ingles&palavra=bugiganga


----------



## Denis555

SandraPMarques said:


> Estranho ninguém fazer referência às definições que vêm em dicionários:
> 
> http://michaelis.uol.com.br/moderno/ingles/index.php?lingua=portugues-ingles&palavra=bugiganga


 
É verdade. Me pergunto se essas palavras (em inglês) são usadas ou não na prática. Tanto nos EUA como no CA, UK e AU? Algum nativo poderia dar uma luz?


----------



## ewie

I hope you don't mind me switching into English ~ Sandra, Denis ~ to try and differentiate between all these terms. (Vandinha, you might like to take notes here). For obvious reasons all this applies only to _British_ English.

*gadget:* a mechanical or electrical or electronic device which performs a specific function; quite often ~ but not necessarily ~ the function it performs is rather obscure and/or not especially useful: I, for example, own a gadget for removing the stones from cherries without wrecking the cherries _(a cherry-stoner_ or _cherry-pitter_): it's useful for doing that ~ on the one or two occasions a year when I want to remove cherry stones ~ _but for nothing else_.

*trifle:* anything at all which is insignificant, and very often not a *physical* thing. _I don't concern myself with trifles: Não me ocupo de ninharias_, p.ex.
*gewgaws:* insignificant objects ~ most often applied to things which are _meant_ to be valuable, or at least to _look_ valuable, but which aren't, e.g. 'costume' jewellery and the like. Not a common word at all ~ largely because no-one is ever sure how to pronounce it!
*knick-knacks: *quite an 'affectionate' word for small objects which are of little value to anyone other than the owner, for example the plastic model of Sugar Loaf Mountain which you brought back from Brazil and which now sits proudly on top of your fireplace
*tat:* objects of no value (even though they may be expensive) and which are very likely to fall to pieces after you've owned them a week.

Pareceu-me que tratávamos de dois 'conceptos' diferentes ~ é por isso que pedi a Jack um exemplo de _bugiganga_ numa frase


----------



## Vanda

Ewie, tá anotado!

Então para bugiganga estes termos todos se aplicam:
*gewgaws* / *knick-knacks */ *tat

*Apesar de quê, dependendo da situação, um gadget é uma bugiganga das boas! E uma bugiganga não deixa de ser um trifle. 

Se podemos complicar, pra que simplificar?


----------



## ewie

É preciso dizer, Vanda, que existe uma quantidade de «overlap» entre os termos ingleses


----------



## coolbrowne

Hey I suspect people don't mind at all (even though I am not authorized to speak in their behalf ). Your Portuguese is excellent, but precision is precious. That was outstanding stuff, thank you! 


ewie said:


> I hope you don't mind me switching into English...


Incidentally, I don't think that use of "tat" occurs in the US





Alentugano said:


> ...É que sem o *"se"* a gente fica sem saber o que *se *estraga....


Estritamente esta observação procede mas eu concordo com *Tagarela*


Tagarela said:


> ...no Brasil seria muito comum ouvir sem o *"se"*.


No Brasil este "se" é quase sempre omitido (sem prejuízo da compreensão)





Tagarela said:


> Qual termo se empregaria nos Estados Unidos?


*Trinket*, "_thinghie_" ("negocinho" ), thingamajig/thingamabob.

Poderia talvez ser "whatchamacallit" (vem de "what you may call it", tipo "sei lá o nome certo") mas esta _tende a ser usada_ no sentido de "gadget" (aparelho/ferramenta com função específica)

Até mais ver...


----------

